# RIP - Hatchling Mourning Gecko :(



## ViRMiN (Aug 6, 2007)

Sadly, a hatchling gecko I had has passed on. She got stuck behind the background in her viv after a bit of exploring and didn't manage to get back out again.

Rest in peace little one...

x


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## l1zardchick (Aug 12, 2006)

im sooo sorry R.I.P little angel xx


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

awwwww R.I.P


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

r.i.p 
Cat and cel x


----------



## hayley_o (Jul 24, 2007)

ViRMiN said:


> Sadly, a hatchling gecko I had has passed on. She got stuck behind the background in her viv after a bit of exploring and didn't manage to get back out again.
> 
> Rest in peace little one...
> 
> x


Awwww so sorry  R.I.P


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

Sorry for your loss R.I.P


----------



## ViRMiN (Aug 6, 2007)

Thank you all!

On a lighter note, I've just seen my juvenile shed! I'll put a pic on the Facebook group "Reptile Forums UK" - hopefully it's clear! I took one through the glass, and when I tried to do one though the open door she whizzed away into a hiding place!


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## asm1006 (May 5, 2007)

oh thats sad, something similar happened to my daughters terrapin when it got stuck between tank and turtledock and drowned


----------



## pebbles (Jul 12, 2006)

r.i.p


----------



## mleadley (Oct 1, 2007)

Sorry to hear that


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

R.I.P Baby


----------

